# MAC - Fashion Sets April 2013 Swatches



## Janice (Mar 28, 2013)

Place all your *MAC Fashion Sets* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.


 

​ 
Check out the [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]MAC F[/FONT]ashion Sets collection thread for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Apr 8, 2013)

All swatch photos were taken in natural sunlight on NC15 skin.

*Lip Pencils:*









*Lipsticks:*









*Lipglasses:*


----------

